# Who made this ???



## ABC Services (Jan 1, 2012)

I posted a few months ago about this, but here are better pictures. the seat stay has to be a big clue as to who made this. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks Brian


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard to tell.... A lot of bikes from this era look alike. The fork looks like it might be from a Columbia. But can't tell if it's original to the bike...


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Jan 3, 2012)

I sold a bike several years ago and the frame looked very much like this one. Mine also had wooden wheels and the same handelbars, but I don't recall the seat stay design. It had a "New York Flyer" head badge. I'm certainly no expert on the early bikes, so it's just a guess.


----------



## axsepul (Jan 3, 2012)

Detail pictures of where the head badge used to be and hole spacing or pattern is always a good help. I always like to guess since I'm not an expert but I think that chainring is also columbia but who knows!


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 5, 2012)

Coumbia did use this method of securing the seatpost...


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 5, 2012)

ericbaker said:


> Coumbia did use this method of securing the seatpost...




Correct, not a Westfield made frame.


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 5, 2012)

*Columbia??  OK  ??*

Thanks for all the help, if it looks Columbia, are the parts correct or is it pieced together, and around what vintage??


----------



## pelletman (Jan 5, 2012)

It's not a Columbia...


----------

